# Worse food than Ol'Roy!



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I was shopping at Walmart today and found a food called "Old Glory". Only 11.98 for a 40lb bag  It's such a bargain only one bag was left, and I couldn't help taking a picture of the ingredient list. I thought you guys would have fun talking about how bad of a food it is. I know I love doing that :happy:









It says:

Ground yellow corn, wheat middlings, corn gluten feed, rice bran, distillers dried grains, beef and bone meal (source of beef flavoring) animal fat preserved with BHA, soy bean meal, calcium carbonate, salt, chicken digest (source of chicken flavoring) caramel. It then lists all the vitamins and such.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How can that even be called "dog food"?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Great, cut me a slice of that!  30 cents a pound, wow. Any lower?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

My neighbor fed that and similar foods to his hunting dogs. Made me sick. Plus the yard smelled horrible do to the excessive amount of waste coming of out those dogs. Last 6 months or so of LJ- the last one he had that he left behind with his mother after he moved out, ate at my house almost every night! He was dying from heart failure from old age and heartworms and wouldn't eat anymore for them. But I never had an issue getting him to eat, just had an issue making him go home afterwards. Even as sick as he was, the change in diet improved his overall health and appearance. 3 days before he died he was over in my yard chewing a big beef bone and tossing it around in the air and having a good time. I still wonder how long he would have lived if he had been fed a good diet and received proper vet care. He made to 11 on garbage like that. All his offspring died well before him though.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooh cheap chicken feed!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That's terrible food and that story Riddick is so sad.
Our black lab when I was growing up in early 70s ate tinned dog food and Winalot biscuits, scraps and bones (sure they weren't raw though) he wasn't overweight, didn't smell, had a shiny coat but died aged 12 after having seizures, oh and he only had 3 legs for the last 8 years of his life due to car accident. He also wasn't desexed and had the run of our village and got into all sorts of trouble and I feel very guilty about that now even though he wasn't my responsibility (as I was a child). I also don't think my dad ever registered him even though it only cost 37p at the time - I'm not sure why as my dad was always a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

That kibble makes Purina Dog Chow look pretty good, doesn't it - yuk!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, those poor dogs having to face that in their food bowl, day after day after day...:sad:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

eerily similar to the legendary Doggy Bag food sold at Tractor Supply stores...

Doggy Bag™ Dog Food is value-priced, quality adult dog food. It is nutritionally balanced food for adult dogs.

Ingredients:
Wheat Middlings, Ground Yellow Corn, Meat and Bone Meal, soybean Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), Animal Digest Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate , Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Vitamin D Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It might be $11.98 for a 40 pound bag, but when your dog needs to eat eighteen cups a day to maintain weight, it's not such a great deal... :biggrin:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, those ingredients are disgusting. I feel so bad for dogs whose owners only feed them that because they don't see the need to spend more on their dogs food


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> It might be $11.98 for a 40 pound bag, but when your dog needs to eat eighteen cups a day to maintain weight, it's not such a great deal... :biggrin:


And probably does the most mountaineous squishy poos all over the place!!


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

I work at the place where the "Doggy Bag" food is sold (you know where, but I don't want to say just in case). My store manager actually RECOMMENDS that crap to people. I want to punch him every time he does it. However, if you have ducks I guess it really fattens them up.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I used to feed Ol Roy to rats that I raised for my snakes. They did EXCELLENT on it! Dogs, not so much. I'd never put that food in my dog's bowl, yuck!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't imagine feeding that. Never thought I'd recommend Purina ONE or Pro Plan but if I knew someone feeding this, I'd have to.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

We get a lot of donations of food this terrible at the animal shelter, and, though I do believe it's better than starving to death, I feel absolutely awful feeding it to the poor dogs everyday. I wish people knew better :-/


----------

